# ολυμπιάδα και ολυμπιακοί αγώνες



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2008)

Πήρα αφορμή για αυτό το νήμα από μια υποσημείωση του κυρίου Γιάννη Χάρη στο ιστολόγιό του:
_"και μια σημείωση άσχετη: πριν από καμιά δυο Κυριακές, ο Βηματοδότης, η τελευταία σελίδα του Βήματος με τα πολιτικά σχόλια, παρέδιδε παρεμπιπτόντως γλωσσικά μαθήματα σε κάποιον, δε θυμάμαι ποιον, που μίλησε για Ολυμπιάδα: τον επέπληξε λοιπόν ο Βηματοδότης και είπε να τον μάθει πως Ολυμπιάδα δεν είναι οι Ολυμπιακοί αγώνες αλλά το διάστημα ανάμεσα σε δύο τέτοιες διοργανώσεις. Πάλι δεν άνοιξαν λεξικό στη συντηρητικότερη ίσως γλωσσικά εφημερίδα, ούτε καν το ευαγγέλιό τους, τον Μπαμπινιώτη!"_

Επειδή συνέχεια ακούω τα τελευταία χρόνια να κατακεραυνώνονται άνθρωποι που χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη Ολυμπιάδα -παρά το γεγονός ότι σε όλη μου τη ζωή άκουγα να χρησιμοποιείται χωρίς κανένας να τη θεωρεί λάθος- ομολογώ ότι το είχα πιστέψει κι εγώ, δεν είχα ανατρέξει στα λεξικά. Μετά απ' αυτό που διάβασα, πήγα, λοιπόν, και βρήκα αυτά:

*ΛΚΝ*
*ολυμπιάδα *η : 1. η τέλεση των ολυμπιακών αγώνων: H πρώτη ~, που τοποθετείται στα 776 π.X. H πρώτη ~ μετά την αναβίωση των ολυμπιακών αγώνων έγινε στην Aθήνα το 1896. H εικοστή τρίτη ~ του Λος Άντζελες. H χρυσή ~. H Aθήνα ανέλαβε τη διοργάνωση της ολυμπιάδας του 2004. || (επέκτ.): ~ σκακιού / τραγουδιού. 2. το χρονικό διάστημα των τεσσάρων ετών που παρεμβαλλόταν ανάμεσα σε δύο ολυμπιάδες κατά την ελληνική αρχαιότητα, ως χρονολογική μονάδα: Tο δεύτερο έτος της πρώτης ολυμπιάδας, το 775 π.X. [λόγ. < αρχ. Ὀλυμπιάς, αιτ. -άδα] 

*Μπαμπινιώτης*
*Ολυμπιάδα *1. οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες 2. η χρονική περίοδος των τεσσάρων ετών που μεσολαβούσαν μεταξύ δύο διαδοχικών Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. 3. κάθε συγκεκριμένη διοργάνωση Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. 

Άκουσα κι έναν υπουργό προχθές, που πήγε να πει Ολυμπιάδα και διόρθωσε ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του και είπε Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες. 

Στον υποτιτλισμό είναι προφανές ότι μ' ενδιαφέρει ιδιαιτέρως να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ τη λέξη Ολυμπιάδα αντί για Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες. Και δυστυχώς, οι υπότιτλοι δεν έχουν υποσημειώσεις για να μπορώ να υπερασπιστώ την επιλογή μου απέναντι στην λανθασμένη σ' αυτή την περίπτωση κριτική.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2008)

Κοίτα, αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει κακόβουλο σχόλιο, θα βρει κάτι να το κάνει. Οπότε κάνε εσύ αυτό που θεωρείς σωστό και άσε τους άλλους να λένε...


----------



## sarant (Aug 19, 2008)

Γράψαν κάποιοι γι' αυτό:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/bhmatodot.html


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2008)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, θα διαμαρτυρηθώ διότι τόσοι άνθρωποι γράφετε εδώ κι αλλού για την Ολυμπιάδα, αλλά τη μάνα του Μεγαλέξαντρου την ξεχάσατε εντελώς.

Ενδιαφέρον έχει επίσης ότι οι συντάκτες του λήμματος για τους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες στην ελληνική Βικιπαιδεία είναι πολύ προσεκτικοί, φροντίζοντας να μη χρησιμοποιήσουν την «Ολυμπιάδα» έτσι που θα μπορούσε να τους κακολογήσει κανείς. «Οι Αγώνες της Ολυμπιάδας», λένε, και αυτό είναι όλο.

Στα αγγλικά τα πράγμα έχουν άλλη σαφήνεια. Η μάνα είναι βέβαια Olympias, αλλά πιο ενδιαφέροντα είναι αυτά που διαβάζω για την Olympiad.

An Olympiad is a period of four years, associated with the Olympic Games of Classical Greece. […]
Today, an Olympiad refers to a period beginning January 1 of a year in which the Summer Olympics are due to occur, and lasting four years.[…]
For the modern Olympics the term [Olympiad] was long used to indicate the games themselves, but the IOC now uses it to indicate a period of four years.[…]
Outside the IOC the term is still often used to indicate the games themselves, a usage that is strictly erroneous (as an Olympiad is the time period between games) but widely accepted nevertheless. It is also used to indicate international competitions in fields other than physical sports. This includes international science olympiads, such as the International Mathematical Olympiad and the International Olympiad in Informatics, but also events in mindsports, such as the Science Olympiad, Mindsport Olympiad, Chess Olympiad and Computer Olympiad. In these cases Olympiad is used to indicate a regular event of international competition; it does not necessarily indicate a four-year period.

Και κάτι που αγνοούσα παντελώς:
_L'Olimpiade_ is an opera libretto by Metastasio, set to music by over 60 baroque and classical composers…


----------



## anef (Aug 20, 2008)

Πάντως το Oxford Reference και δύο online εγκυκλοπαιδικά που είδα στα αγγλικά έχουν και τις δύο έννοιες χωρίς άλλα σχόλια, με πρώτη όμως τη χρονική περίοδο. 
Βέβαια, ούτως ή άλλως, καμία σημασία δεν έχει για τα ελληνικά το τι σημαίνει η λέξη στα αγγλικά που ούτως ή άλλως την πήραν από τα λατινικά. Αν δηλαδή το τσίμπησαν το 'λάθος' από την υποτιθέμενη λάθος αγγλική χρήση, πάλι έχασαν...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Όσον αφορά τους Ολυμπιακούς (κι όχι Ολυμπιάδα) της Αθήνας [...]


Γιατί όχι «ολυμπιάδα»; 
ολυμπιάδα και ολυμπιακοί αγώνες


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 3, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί όχι «ολυμπιάδα»;
> ολυμπιάδα και ολυμπιακοί αγώνες



Μα στο ίδιο το λινκ που δίνεις υπάρχει και η απάντηση. 

Βέβαια, θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί κάποιος ότι τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία χρόνια με το ίντερνετ κτλ, η πώληση εισιτηρίων δεν γίνεται μόνο λίγο πριν και κατά την διάρκεια των αγώνων, αλλά σ' όλη την τετραετία που μεσολαβεί, πράγμα που έστω τυπικά ισχύει, οπότε η συζήτηση πάει σε καθαρά φιλοσοφικό επίπεδο, να ζει κανείς ή να μη ζει κτλ. 

Ειδικά στο παράδειγμα που έφερα όμως, αναφέρομαι στην διάρκεια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων της Αθήνας per se, τότε είχε κάνει τις δηλώσεις η Αγγελοπούλου.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Μα στο ίδιο το λινκ που δίνεις υπάρχει και η απάντηση.


Ναι, λέει ότι είναι συνώνυμοι οι δύο όροι. Αναλυτικά γράφει και ο Σαραντάκος.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 3, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ναι, λέει ότι είναι συνώνυμοι οι δύο όροι. Αναλυτικά γράφει και ο Σαραντάκος.



Όχι, λέει μεταξύ άλλων ότι είναι συνώνυμοι οι δυο όροι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Μερικές φορές μας αρέσει εκείνο το άθλημα που τρέχουν γύρω γύρω τα 400 μέτρα του σταδίου και κάθε τόσο περνάνε από το ίδιο σημείο.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 4, 2012)

Έξω απ' το σπίτι σου περνώ και τηγανίζεις ψάρια... η συνέχεια γνωστή.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 4, 2012)

πλάκα έχει ως μονάδα μέτρησης χρόνου.

_Φέτος γιορτάζουμε είκοσι πέντε ολυμπιάδες από την απελευθέρωση της Θεσσαλονίκης._

_Οι Ελληνίδες ζουν, κατά μέσο όρο, είκοσι ολυμπιάδες._

_Η ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα της Γερμανίας έχει να σηκώσει κούπα εδώ και τέσσερις ολυμπιάδες (4χ4=16, από το 1996)_...

και ένα υπαρκτό χρονολόγημα "Τέσσερις και μισή Ολυμπιάδες μετά" (2008-1990)


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Επειδή σχολιάστηκε ιδιωτικά το μήνυμά μου στο #10, επιτρέψτε μου να εξηγήσω για ποιο λόγο θεωρώ ότι είναι σχετικό με το νήμα.

Είναι σχετικό όχι μόνο γιατί εκμεταλλεύεται το θέμα του νήματος για να ζωγραφίσει μια εικόνα, αλλά και επειδή ως ένας από τους διαχειριστές του φόρουμ πιστεύω ότι δικαιούμαι να σχολιάζω και κάποια πράγματα που αφορούν όχι μόνο γλωσσικά θέματα, αλλά και τις συμπεριφορές που θα κάνουν πιο εύκολη (ή πιο δύσκολη) τη ζωή μας εδώ μέσα.

Σε άλλο νήμα έγινε το σχόλιο «Όσον αφορά τους Ολυμπιακούς (κι όχι Ολυμπιάδα) της Αθήνας». Αυτό θεωρήθηκε ότι είναι διόρθωση και ότι πρέπει να λέμε μόνο «Ολυμπιακοί αγώνες» ενώ είναι λάθος να λέμε «Ολυμπιάδα» για την τέλεση των Ολυμπιακών, για την ίδια τη διοργάνωση. Επειδή έχουμε ήδη χύσει τον ιδρώτα μας και έχουμε κάνει το γύρο μας στο στάδιο για το θέμα της Ολυμπιάδας σ' αυτό το νήμα, έγινε η σχετική παραπομπή εδώ. Τα σχόλια 7-9 είναι ιδρώτας που δεν θα έπρεπε να περισσεύει να χύνουμε.

Ωστόσο, αν το σχόλιό μου θεωρείται προσβλητικό, μπορείτε να μου ζητήσετε να το σβήσω. Συνήθως, πάντως, ο σκοπός μου είναι να πω κάτι με χιούμορ, όχι να προσβάλω.


----------



## sarant (Jul 4, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Όχι, λέει μεταξύ άλλων ότι είναι συνώνυμοι οι δυο όροι.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέτε ότι λέω, αλλά σε εκείνο μου το άρθρο είχα γράψει για "την τρομοκρατία που έχουν επιβάλει οι λαθοθήρες σε σχέση με αυτό το δήθεν λάθος (και με άλλα τόσα). Δεν χωράει καμιά αμφιβολία ότι σήμερα όταν λέμε «Ολυμπιάδα» εννοούμε πρώτα και κύρια, στο 99% των περιπτώσεων, τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες ή κάποια συγκεκριμένη διοργάνωση Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων (η Ολυμπιάδα του Τόκιο, η Ολυμπιάδα του 2004, η Χρυσή Ολυμπιάδα). Η άλλη σημασία, για την οποία κόπτεται ο Βηματοδότης, σπανιότατα επιβιώνει στην εποχή μας –αν και θυμάμαι, σαν φοιτητές, που για να πειράξουμε κάποιον αμελή του λέγαμε πως θα πάρει πτυχίο σε τρεις Ολυμπιάδες. Και, όπως είδαμε, ούτε και στην αρχαιότητα ήταν μοναδική η σημασία την οποία προτιμά ο επίδοξος επιμορφωτής μας."

Απροπό, το άρθρο το είχα ξεχάσει -καιρός να το περάσω στο ιστολόγιο τώρα που πλησιάζει η Ολυμπιάδα του Λονδίνου και δεν αποκλείεται να εμφανιστούν πάλι οι λαθοθήρες.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 5, 2012)

sarant said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέτε ότι λέω, αλλά σε εκείνο μου το άρθρο είχα γράψει για "την τρομοκρατία που έχουν επιβάλει οι λαθοθήρες σε σχέση με αυτό το δήθεν λάθος (και με άλλα τόσα). Δεν χωράει καμιά αμφιβολία ότι σήμερα όταν λέμε «Ολυμπιάδα» εννοούμε πρώτα και κύρια, στο 99% των περιπτώσεων, τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες ή κάποια συγκεκριμένη διοργάνωση Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων (η Ολυμπιάδα του Τόκιο, η Ολυμπιάδα του 2004, η Χρυσή Ολυμπιάδα). Η άλλη σημασία, για την οποία κόπτεται ο Βηματοδότης, σπανιότατα επιβιώνει στην εποχή μας –αν και θυμάμαι, σαν φοιτητές, που για να πειράξουμε κάποιον αμελή του λέγαμε πως θα πάρει πτυχίο σε τρεις Ολυμπιάδες. Και, όπως είδαμε, ούτε και στην αρχαιότητα ήταν μοναδική η σημασία την οποία προτιμά ο επίδοξος επιμορφωτής μας."
> 
> Απροπό, το άρθρο το είχα ξεχάσει -καιρός να το περάσω στο ιστολόγιο τώρα που πλησιάζει η Ολυμπιάδα του Λονδίνου και δεν αποκλείεται να εμφανιστούν πάλι οι λαθοθήρες.



Δεν καταλαβαίνετε γιατί προφανώς υπήρξε μπέρδεμα μετά τη μετακίνηση των μηνυμάτων από άλλη συζήτηση.
Όταν λέω λινκ δεν εννοώ την ανάρτηση στο sarantakos.com, αλλά το παρόν νήμα όπου αναφέρονται διάφορα πράγματα και πηγές. 

Σε καθαρά πρακτικό επίπεδο δε νομίζω ότι στο 99% των περιπτώσεων λέγοντας Ολυμπιάδα εννοούμε τους ίδιους τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες, και κυρίως, δε νομίζω ότι προκύπτει με κάποιο τρόπο αυτό το ποσοστό. Απεναντίας, αν κάποιος βρεθεί στο δίλημμα ποιο από τα δυο να χρησιμοποιήσει ή να διορθώσει, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα κάνει έστω στοιχειώδη έρευνα διαπιστώνοντας ότι η Ολυμπιάδα είναι άλλο πράγμα (η τετραετία μεταξύ των αγώνων), άσχετα αν όντως είναι απολύτως πιθανό να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως συνώνυμο. 

Κάποια στιγμή το 2003 ή 2004 είχε υπάρξει ξεχωριστή εκπομπή για τους Ολυμπιακούς της Αθήνας στον ΑΝΤ1 ή στη ΝΕΤ δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα, όπου μεταξύ άλλων εξηγούνταν γιατί αυτοί οι δυο όροι δεν είναι συνώνυμοι. Τώρα αν το έκαναν από λαθοθηρία ή κάτι άλλο δεν ξέρω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η Ολυμπιάδα ήρθε στην επιφάνεια μάλλον εν όψει των δικών μας Ολυμπιακών, ως ας πούμε πιο trendy (sic) όρος, ενναλακτικός των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. Σε ειδησεογραφία σχετικά με προηγούμενους του 2004 αγώνες, ήταν μάλλον ανύπαρκτη ως όρος αναφερόμενος στους ίδιους τους αγώνες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2012)

Κάποιος διαχειριστής επανέφερε το μήνυμα (#11) που κάποιος άλλος είχε σβήσει. Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν συγκαλούμε κονκλάβια για θέματα τόσης σημασίας.

Στα πιο ουσιώδη θέματα:



> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η Ολυμπιάδα ήρθε στην επιφάνεια μάλλον εν όψει των δικών μας Ολυμπιακών, ως ας πούμε πιο trendy (sic) όρος, ενναλακτικός των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. Σε ειδησεογραφία σχετικά με προηγούμενους του 2004 αγώνες, ήταν μάλλον ανύπαρκτη ως όρος αναφερόμενος στους ίδιους τους αγώνες.



Όταν το ΛΚΝ, που κυκλοφόρησε το 1998 και προφανώς δεν βασίστηκε σε κάποια «trend» εκείνου του καιρού, καταγράφει στο λήμμα Ολυμπιάδα την «τέλεση των ολυμπιακών αγώνων» σαν πρώτη σημασία, δεν μπορούν να ισχύουν οι υποψίες σου. 

Επίσης, ας μην παραγνωρίζουμε την επίδραση της αγγλικής γλώσσας. Εκεί, ήδη από το 1907 η Olympiad έχει δύο σημασίες. Η δεύτερη:

2. A (quadrennial) celebration of the modern Olympic Games revived in 1896. Hence, an occurrence of other competitions held on a regular basis. Also _fig_. 
1907 _Westm. Gaz._ 1 Aug. 10/3 When the last Olympiad was held at St. Louis, U.S.A., in 1904, it was decided to hold the next in Rome.    1923 _Glasgow Herald_ 26 Mar. 11/4 But the Oxford supporters were clamant in their championing, and by the time the final preparations were made the element of discord, like the seed of the apple of the Olympiads, had entered into the multitudes.  [...] (Ακολουθούν άλλα 8 παραδείγματα)

Στα γαλλικά αυτή η δεύτερη σημασία ισχύει από το 1901, σύμφωνα με το Robert:

2. (1901) Souvent au plur. Jeux olympiques. Athlète qui se prépare pour les prochaines olympiades.


----------



## sarant (Jul 5, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η Ολυμπιάδα ήρθε στην επιφάνεια μάλλον εν όψει των δικών μας Ολυμπιακών, ως ας πούμε πιο trendy (sic) όρος, ενναλακτικός των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. Σε ειδησεογραφία σχετικά με προηγούμενους του 2004 αγώνες, ήταν μάλλον ανύπαρκτη ως όρος αναφερόμενος στους ίδιους τους αγώνες.



Αυτό οπωσδήποτε δεν είναι αλήθεια. Πέρα από την απάντηση του Νίκελ, να προσθέσω ότι τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες ο καθιερωμένος τρόπος αναφοράς στον προφορικό και στον δημοσιογραφικό λόγο, ιδίως στις αθλητικές εφημερίδες, σε συγκεκριμένες διοργανώσεις Ολυμπιακών αγώνων ήταν "η Ολυμπιάδα", π.χ. "η Ολυμπιάδα του Τόκιο", "η Ολυμπιάδα της Μόσχας", "η Ολυμπιάδα της Βαρκελώνης". Ο καλόπιστος που ζούσε εκτός Ελλάδος όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μπορεί π.χ. να πάει στον ιστότοπο της Αθλητικής Ηχώς και να φυλλομετρήσει τα φύλλα της εφημερίδας και θα δει, σχεδόν καθημερινά, αναφορές σε Ολυμπιάδα και Ολυμπιάδες.


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2012)

Επαυξάνω όσα λέει ο sarant. Η λέξη δεν αναστήθηκε για το 2004. Αρκεί να σκεφτούμε ότι η Χρυσή Ολυμπιάδα για όσους θυμούνται ήταν του 1996, στην Ατλάντα, που είχε διεκδικήσει και η Αθήνα. Και την έλεγαν έτσι από πριν την ανάθεση, δηλαδή τέλη δεκαετίας του '80. Και δεν ήταν ασυνήθιστη ή καινούργια η χρήση. Ας βάλω κι ένα λινκ με την Χρυσή Ολυμπιάδα (αν και ο αφηγητής το κάνει να ακούγεται σα να είναι το 1950 κι όχι το 1990)


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επαυξάνω όσα λέει ο sarant. Η λέξη δεν αναστήθηκε για το 2004. Αρκεί να σκεφτούμε ότι η Χρυσή Ολυμπιάδα για όσους θυμούνται ήταν του 1996, στην Ατλάντα, που είχε διεκδικήσει και η Αθήνα. Και την έλεγαν έτσι από πριν την ανάθεση, δηλαδή τέλη δεκαετίας του '80. Και δεν ήταν ασυνήθιστη ή καινούργια η χρήση. Ας βάλω κι ένα λινκ με την Χρυσή Ολυμπιάδα (αν και ο αφηγητής το κάνει να ακούγεται σα να είναι το 1950 κι όχι το 1990)



H Χρυσή Ολυμπιάδα όντως θα ήταν του 96, όπου όμως η φράση δεν αναφερόταν στους ίδιους τους αγώνες υποχρεωτικά, αλλά σε όλη την περίοδο πριν από αυτούς, στις συνοδευτικές εκδηλώσεις στην περιγραφή της προετοιμασίας για τους αγώνες κτλ. Έτσι ή αλλιώς, δεν λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό, οι δυο λέξεις μπορούν όντως να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως συνώνυμα. Αυτό από μόνο του δεν σημαίνει τίποτα, πολύ δε περισσότερο δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι σωστό, ή ότι συνιστά υποχρεωτικά συνωνυμία. Να θυμίσω προηγούμενη περίπτωση όπου επίσης δυο διαφορετικές λέξεις χρησιμοποιούνται ως συνώνυμα στην πράξη (εκδοχή κι έκδοχο), αλλά τότε είχε γίνει «επανάσταση» (sic) ότι δεν είναι σωστό κι ότι είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Να θυμίσω προηγούμενη περίπτωση όπου επίσης δυο διαφορετικές λέξεις χρησιμοποιούνται ως συνώνυμα στην πράξη (εκδοχή κι έκδοχο), αλλά τότε είχε γίνει «επανάσταση» (sic) ότι δεν είναι σωστό κι ότι είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα.


Κάνε νηματάκι με ό,τι ξέρεις γι' αυτό, γιατί εγώ πρώτη φορά το ακούω.


ΥΓ. Συγγνώμη, είχα ξεχάσει ότι έχει γίνει η σχετική συζήτηση.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5901-excipient-έκδοχο


----------



## Earion (Jul 9, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η Ολυμπιάδα ήρθε στην επιφάνεια μάλλον εν όψει των δικών μας Ολυμπιακών, ως ας πούμε πιο trendy (sic) όρος, ενναλακτικός των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων.



Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω αυτό, γιατί αν ισχύει δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει τη μεγάλη ευκολία με την οποία ο όρος πέρασε στην ευρύτερη χρήση, βλ. Ολυμπιάδες Τραγουδιού του Οικονομίδη επί δικτατορίας, μαθηματικές ολυμπιάδες, ολυμπιάδες σκακιού (όπως σημειώνει το ΛΚΝ).

(Παρεμπιπτόντως, η Κλειώ Δενάρδου ζει και είναι μια χαρά στην υγεία της, σωματικά και πνευματικά).


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 30, 2012)

Ας δούμε και τα αγγλικά, εδώ δίνονται και οι δύο έννοιες,
η επίμαχη ως historical term
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/Olympiad
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Olympiad
αλλά στα wiki μόνο η τετράχρονη περίοδος
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olympiad
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/olympiad#English
και ένα σχόλιο καναδού λαθολόγου


> The table listing host cities has a seriously misleading column head called "Olympiad." An "Olympiad" is the four year period starting with the year a Summer Olympics is held, the first being the period 1896-1899, the current, the 29th Olympiad, started 2008 and continues to 2011. Yet the column omits the "III" for the 1906 games, the so-called intercalated games as they were the second held within the Olympiad. And the Winter Games, most egregiously, are numbered sequentially by those cities which held it, but these are not Olympiads! They are simply the numbers of each Winter games.
> 
> The numbering convention for Olympics are: Summer Games are numbered by Olympiad (hence there are three Games which were not held for three Olympiads); Winter Games are numbered by sequence of games actually held (war-years games canceled are therefore not numbered). The column head, as it now exists, conflates these two distinct numbering conventions as misuses the term "Olympiad http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:List_of_Olympic_Games_host_cities#Misuse_of_term_.22Olympiad.22


Κολλάνε το μικρόβιο και άλλες γλώσσες


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επίσης, ας μην παραγνωρίζουμε την επίδραση της αγγλικής γλώσσας. Εκεί, ήδη από το 1907 η Olympiad έχει δύο σημασίες. Η δεύτερη:
> 
> 2. A (quadrennial) celebration of the modern Olympic Games revived in 1896. Hence, an occurrence of other competitions held on a regular basis. Also _fig_.
> 1907 _Westm. Gaz._ 1 Aug. 10/3 When the last Olympiad was held at St. Louis, U.S.A., in 1904, it was decided to hold the next in Rome. 1923 _Glasgow Herald_ 26 Mar. 11/4 But the Oxford supporters were clamant in their championing, and by the time the final preparations were made the element of discord, like the seed of the apple of the Olympiads, had entered into the multitudes. [...] (Ακολουθούν άλλα 8 παραδείγματα)


Και οπτική απόδειξη:


----------

